# Share your slimming world meals



## Cloudy7

Sorry if there is already one of these going i just searched through the most recent posts and couldn't find one.

So lets share our favourite sw meal ideas, recipes, snacks etc.

My favourites.

Breakfast.
Overnight oats
Breakfast muffins
A good old syn free fry up

I struggle with lunch and tend to just stick to a mugshot, crabsticks, pasta and sauce, jacket potato. Anything quick and easy really.

Dinner.
Diet coke chicken
Burger in a bowl
Chilli with cauliflower rice
There is an amazing beef curry i could find the recipe for if anyone would like it
Melt in the middle bugers
Fake away chinese
A good old syn free roast dinner (with an awesome syn free gravy)

Ive also tried the speed soup and for what goes in it its surprisingly very tasty!

Lets share ideas ladies!!


----------

